# Another classic car question?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm still hoping to be able to ship my classic car across to Portugal, so can any kind soul put me in touch via email or website with an (English speaking) insurance broker who might be able to give me a quote for such a vehicle please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try here, they might also be able to help with import, 

CLUBE PORTUGUÊS DE AUTOMÓVEIS ANTIGOS - Entrada

or insurance English speaking, would at least point you in right direction, if they don't do it

David Hills Insurance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks (again!) - I'm now getting somewhere on this lark!


----------



## prioryc (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe there is a Car Club for your make in Portugal that could help.
The MG Car Club does insurance for 35€ on my MGB


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't find a classic Jeep owners club in Portugal....... could you maybe put me onto your MG club please? so I can ask them if they can help or what company they use.

I've just got the first estimate to ship the Jeep and they want E1500 which I reckon is more than reasonable.

I also went into the Jeep agent to get some paperwork from them. When they plumbed the chassis number into their computer they told me there was a recall issued for a parts change that my one had never responded to..... She said they'd be happy to order and fit the part free of charge........ When I asked when the recall had been issued, she told me 1982! 

Pretty good customer service huh!


----------

